# Gurudwara Pather Sahib Ji, Tibet



## Neutral Singh (Jul 2, 2004)

There is a beautiful Gurudwara known as "Pather Sahib" constructed in the memory of Guru Nanak, about 25 miles away from Leh, on the Leh-Kargil road, 12000 ft above the sea level. 

In the late 70s, during the construction of Leh-Nima road, a large stone was found in the middle. The bulldozer driver tried to push and throw away the stone but it did not move and in the process the blades broke and the work stopped. The driver had a dream that night not to move the stone. He narrated his dream to the army officer who did not give any importance to it. When all efforts to remove it failed it was decided to blow it with a dynamite the next day. That night the army officer also had a dream not to remove the stone but he again disregarded it. The next day being Sunday he noticed that early in the morning several Tibetans came and started showing reverence to the stone. 

On enquiring further he was told that this was a "Wax Statue" of their revered Lama, Nanak and it contained the imnprints of his shoulders, head and backside.......he was told that during the period 1515-1518 AD when Guru Nanak was returning back to Punjab through Srinagar, after travelling to Sikkim, Nepal and Tibet, he rested at this place. A woman came to him for help. It was her son that was to be sacrificed to a demon who lived on the hill. Guru Nanak consoled her and asked her not to send her son to the demon. The demon was infuriated and threw a large rock at the Guru which hit the back of the meditating Guru and stopped there. The Guru's body is believed to be imprinted on the rock. The demon felt ashamed and prostrated at the feet of Guru Nanak.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

I saw this news a few days ago in another site, and was quick to point out the Guru Nanak's picture near that statue. This somehow gives me impression, that idol worship is back, and we tend to old rituals again!  

"Wax Statue" of their revered Lama!!! Wow.... so Guru Nanak when said about himself not being a Hindu, nor muslim, actually that might be extending beyond this - neither I am a monk. Still all consider Guru Nanak belonging to them. Thats what Universal brotherhood or universal teaching! Sounds like our historians need to contact Lamas to get more information about what they already know about Guru Nanak, I believe there might be lot of stops on his udasi to Tibet/China, and those historical spots are lost in the dust of times and political wars, and mainly because of our own ignorance.


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2004)

Perhaps sikhs should also take seriously the activity of preaching the sikhism to masses... they are so ignorant about it.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

And DO the preachers (including me) know anything about the masses you mentioned, and their knowledge? Who knows those masses might be calling US 'ignorant' ones!

A sikh in his/her full bani, bana, simran, seva doesnt need preaching, and is as good as walking-talking embassy of sikhism.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 20, 2004)

*It has both the meanings*

Ek Oankar Wahiguru Ji Ki Fateh
We are the only relgion whose First Master is considered as 'thier own' by hindus,muslims ,chrestians and now as we all know buddhists.

this signifys that present Nanak(Shri Guru Granth Sahib) is the true guide for all human beings.

So instead of being afraid of our getting absorbed in the faith mentioned above,It appears that with Faith(Bhakti) in Our God Akal.We need to bring all other faith mentioned above close to our faith ie Gurmat.

Das thinks he is not offending anyone(as often due to lack of good writing skills and mind of a militarymen das uses apperantly offensive words by which many brothers are hert unintentionally,For that DAs is banned at one of our Great Site)


----------



## Arvind (Aug 20, 2004)

Dear Sangat,

Isnt this so great and heart warming, everyone wanted Guru Nanak to be part of their religions. Guru Nanak Dev for Hindus, Hazrat Baba Nanak for Muslims, Reverred Lama by Budhists - this is something of pride for sikhs. Some of us tend to get identity crisis due to this merging fear(!), which would prove to be baseless provided faith in eternal Guru Granth Sahib ji is maintained, and continuously learning evolves from there.

Vijaydeep ji, as long as forum posting guidelines are maintained, feel free to share your views. Nice to see a military man here  We too aspire to be Laadla of Khalsa Fauj

Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes Indeed... Actaully teachings of Guru Nanak transcend any religious barriers... I sometimes feel ashamed that the sikhs, have miserably failed in His mission to spread the message of universal brotherhood, by hopelessly intangled ourselves in petty sect bashing within sikhism... Sikhs have hardly spread the message of Guru Nanak with deligence...

I was wondering, if we see the life pattern of Guru Nanak Ji, we would realise the His grand mission was nothing short of great missionary project... a project of spreading the Name of God beyond the semetic bounderies of religion... now, My question is why Sikhs never had missionaries spreading the word about Sikhism ? 

I am perhaps starting a new thread on this issue.

Regards


----------



## himalayanreview (May 9, 2007)

Arvind said:


> Dear Sangat,
> 
> Isnt this so great and heart warming, everyone wanted Guru Nanak to be part of their religions. Guru Nanak Dev for Hindus, Hazrat Baba Nanak for Muslims, Reverred Lama by Budhists - this is something of pride for sikhs. Some of us tend to get identity crisis due to this merging fear(!), which would prove to be baseless provided faith in eternal Guru Granth Sahib ji is maintained, and continuously learning evolves from there.
> 
> ...




well let me make it clear that there is some misunderstanding about the concept that guru nanak is called the reverred lama. it is actually guru  padmashambhava, the pioneer of buddhism, person behind the spread of buddhism in sikkim and tibet and it is his account in Sikkim that is mixed as with guru nanak.


----------

